# South Coast Rod Builders meeting



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

There is going to be a meeting of South Coast Rod Builders.
SCRB meeting
8723 Katy Freeway Houston, Texas 77024 
9/6/14
10:00 a.m. to 5:00 p.m.
Demo's on Decorative Wraps, marbling, finish application, and feather inlays.
Check us out on Facebook


----------



## colbyntx (Jul 18, 2013)

Love to be there but I have to work a meeting in Port A that weekend


----------



## Silverfox1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Is that at FTU?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Yep. FTU down the road from IKEA on the south side of I10


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

Post here if you are planning on coming to the meeting. I'm betting we could get over 50 people at this gathering and hopefully more.

Got a confirmation from American Tackle again and Ben said he'll be sending us another care package for a door prize.

Maybe we get get a few more from Louisiana to take the drive on up to FTU.


----------



## big22 (Jul 11, 2012)

do you need to sign up or just show up? I am planing on making it


----------



## Swampland (Mar 25, 2008)

big22 said:


> do you need to sign up or just show up? I am planing on making it


Just show up. Bring some rods to show if you'd like.


----------



## bcrazie (Oct 5, 2007)

Swampland said:


> Post here if you are planning on coming to the meeting. I'm betting we could get over 50 people at this gathering and hopefully more.
> 
> Got a confirmation from American Tackle again and Ben said he'll be sending us another care package for a door prize.
> 
> Maybe we get get a few more from Louisiana to take the drive on up to FTU.


I will be there ...lol

Ben is the man, and Lance thank you for making the drive to come see us, that drive is long but I'm sure it gives you a break from the monotony at the shop..


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

Plan on being there. Fingers crossed

Pods


----------



## alldaylong (Mar 6, 2011)

Silverfox1 said:


> Is that at FTU?


Yeah Bob it is.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

How much is it to get in?


----------



## katjim00 (Jan 8, 2009)

Free


----------



## docntx (Jul 31, 2014)

If all works according to plan, I will attend.

Doc


----------



## fishinaggie78 (Aug 17, 2005)

*SCRB Meeting*

Yes, I'm looking forward to our 2nd meeting.
Vince


----------



## Pods (Jan 11, 2006)

What schedule do you have for the demos'? Thanks.

Pods


----------



## BadBoyCR (Feb 22, 2011)

I'll be there.
Bringing some stuff for door prizes.


----------

